# New DSLR owner needing lens advice



## Andy1972

Bought my first DSLR camera last week to give me and my 14yr old and 8 yr old a shared interest. I bought a Nikon D3500. Was pretty cheap at £350 but I know its just a beginner camera. Guy in Currys was a bit of a camera nut and advised I get a 70-300 Sigma lense next, which ive already done. 

It worked a treat, Friday afternoon me and the kids spent all afternoon in the garden taking pics of flowers, butterflies etc and we were loving the macro feature of the lens. Even when I came in for a cuppa, they stayed out taking pics. Ive not seen my 14yr old off his playstation for so long. He was dead into it, as was my 8yr old daughter. I was quite relaxed with both of them using the camera and taking pics of what they wanted, how they wanted and they loved it. We then went to a zoo the following day and spent 3 or 4 hours taking pics of the various animals. I never appreciated how photography could be a shared interest and in the words of my 14yr old ‘dad, im now looking at stuff in the garden and about totally differently’….

Im now looking for a longer range lens, again one that wont break the bank but will let us take pics of things that bit further away than the 300 lens will get. Eg wild deer or birds while out on a walk.

Any ideas? It’s a Nikon F lens fitting.


----------



## AnthonyUK

I'm sorry I can't give you a recommendation but just be prepared for a hefty cost. e.g more than you paid for the body and lens you have.

The budget Nikons are very decent and more than most people will ever need.

https://www.techradar.com/uk/news/best-super-telephoto-zoom-lenses


----------



## RandomlySet

Yes, going for a bigger focal length with be costly!

Before going past 300mm, look at getting a decent tripod, and maybe even a shutter remote to avoid any unwanted shake. The said, if it's wildlife (something I've never really shot), you may want to look at a fast prime lens (low aperture). 

Also, you may want to sign up to the Talk Photography forums :thumb:


----------



## petemattw

Sigma lenses are great and a cheaper option than Nikon! I have a few longer lenses, but in all honesty, the best place to look is eBay, some of my friends have had great bargains where people have bought loads of new equipment for a single trip got home and just want rid so sell it for next to nothing....


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Be prepared to rob a bank or two!

The Random fella has given you good advice and I can echo the Talkphotography Forum.


----------



## Andyblue

Oh and you thought detailing was expensive  

As above, there are lots of potions, but when you start in the 300+mm range, either price increases or quality drops significantly and then you end up with poor / blurry images which can be very frustrating and down hearting... 

Before you start spending, use what you've got and see where the short comings are, check out 2nd hand places - LCE is quite good as is MPE...

I'm a Canon bod unfortunately otherwise could have given you some specifics as to what lenses to look out for / what to avoid...


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I've used both Sigma teleconverters and they are a pretty good cheap option but they do have downsides.

Simply cropping your pics can be totally free way of effective zoom, all the current dslrs have sufficient output size to allow significant cropping and still allow printing at decent sizes.

Chasing focal length is a very expensive game (my credit card bills of 15 years ago are testament to that!!), but a bit of creativity while shooting and processing can work wonders.

If I was doing things again, I'd go for larger aperture over longer focal length every time.


----------



## Andy1972

Thanks for the replies guys. Ive registered on talk photography and asked the same question.

The conclusion being don't spend more money on lenses, but rather work on getting the best from the camera ive got. Im also told that although its a beginner DSLR its actually quite good and should serve me quite well for what I need. (amateur/hobby stuff).
Others also mentioned cropping images as my camera is effectively turning a 70-300 lense into a 105-450mm (whatever that means)

Im going to look for a course nearby to try and learn how to use what ive got as we are literally point and shoot on auto at the minute.

Ideally I want to get into taking motorsport pics along with general wildlife that I may come across while out and about.


----------



## RandomlySet

Andy1972 said:


> Others also mentioned cropping images as my camera is effectively turning a 70-300 lense into a 105-450mm (whatever that means)


They're referring to the crop factor of the sensor size when compared to a "full frame" sensor. Yours will have an APS-C sized sensor

https://img.newatlas.com/camera-sensor-size-12.jpg?auto=format,compress&fit=max&q=60&w=1000&

So basically, to get the same size output as you, someone on a full frame camera would need a 105-450mm lens. Basically, their sensor is 1.5 times bigger than yours.

My current camera (Lumix G7) is a MFT sensor (Micro Four Thirds), and that has a crop factor of x2. So a 25mm lens on mine is more like a 50mm on a Full Frame camera.

TBH, I wouldn't get hung up on all of that anyway.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Andy1972 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Ive registered on talk photography and asked the same question.
> 
> .........
> 
> Ideally I want to get into taking motorsport pics along with general wildlife that I may come across while out and about.


Well, I speak from experience, you'd better rob a few banks if you want to get into motorsports photos!

Think it's better to get to know your equipment before you go near a track, it can be a trifle frustrating at first!


----------



## AlpineTouring

Mikesphotaes said:


> Well, I speak from experience, you'd better rob a few banks if you want to get into motorsports photos!
> 
> Think it's better to get to know your equipment before you go near a track, it can be a trifle frustrating at first!


I was into Motorsport photography and had nearly £10k worth of gear at one point. A couple of Canon 1D bodies with L glass stuck on them soon gets you there 😀.


----------



## Andy1972

by god... I wont be spending that sort of money. saying that, im up to £600 in less than a week so far (camera, 300 lens, tripod, bag) and that's just to get me started....


----------



## Andy from Sandy

To have a lens produce really excellent results wide open costs mega.

In very good lighting when you can stop the lens down you get very good results for lots less money.


----------



## AlpineTouring

Andy1972 said:


> by god... I wont be spending that sort of money. saying that, im up to £600 in less than a week so far (camera, 300 lens, tripod, bag) and that's just to get me started....


That's the start of it ha ha. I would just run with what you have for now and see if you stick with it. There's plenty of helpful tutorial videos on YouTube that will help you get out of auto mode and show you how to get the best out of your camera. Enjoy


----------



## koi

Should check out sires like Wex for used lens. It's an expensive hobby so every bit counts.


----------



## Andy1972

koi said:


> Should check out sires like Wex for used lens. It's an expensive hobby so every bit counts.


Thanks. Just picked up the tripod from there. Was half price of new but still £80 :doublesho


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Does the camera have remote operation?

A cable shutter release is very useful if the tripod is not heavy weight. No camera shake when taking picture especially if you experiment with slow shutter speeds or open shutter exposures.


----------



## Andy1972

Andy from Sandy said:


> Does the camera have remote operation?
> 
> A cable shutter release is very useful if the tripod is not heavy weight. No camera shake when taking picture especially if you experiment with slow shutter speeds or open shutter exposures.


Ive just found out it has remote operation via a Nikon app for my iphone. It links over wifi and you can view on your phone screen via the camera viewfinder. I'll be honest, im blown away by that…. I expected id need a wired remote or something. Its going to be perfect for seeting camera up in garden on a tripod, aimed at a baited birdfeeder and I can sit inside ready and waiting with a brew.


----------



## Andyblue

Andy1972 said:


> Ive just found out it has remote operation via a Nikon app for my iphone. It links over wifi and you can view on your phone screen via the camera viewfinder. I'll be honest, im blown away by that…. I expected id need a wired remote or something. Its going to be perfect for seeting camera up in garden on a tripod, aimed at a baited birdfeeder and I can sit inside ready and waiting with a brew.


Enjoy - opens up a whole new world :thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Sigma 150-500, on a DX format is an equivalent of ~ 240-800, it is a little soft at 500, put pull it back to 400-450 and its pretty good - it is a bit of a monster though and has 2 forms of vr, full and to allow panning. I got mine off Ebay to go with my D300 and they're both still in sterling use.


----------



## lois97

Started off with a Nikon D80 kit back in the day ended up with a Nikon D3s and about 3k worth of lens.Get the best lens' you can afford they make the most difference, great hobby but its a rocky road from here on in !!:lol:


----------



## Bill58

I've been looking on ebay for a Sigma 150-600mm with Nikon mount but they have been going for between £550 and £620. I've seen it new for £700.


----------

